# Lighting help



## deano710 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello, I'm hoping somebody could help me as I've not long came out my time encountered a fault. There are 5 fluorescent lights in a toilet and 2 don't work I went a replaced one as my original instruction but it still didn't work. I got 230v when I go:
Earth to live
Earth to neutral
And earth to emg light feed
But if I go between either lives and neutral I get no volts. There on click roses which are all fed in pyro my guess is a lost neutral but I'm quite unsure and also how would you fix the problem, 
Regards


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

